# gear lapping tub



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

hi all i was lookin at batjet "how to" build a fray car and saw the bath that was made. mine is very simular but different... no shoes required. just glue some post material in a baby food container n screw the chassis to em. fill to desired level with brasso liquid type then apply battery power! thats it . remember to turn battery around to lap both faces of the gears. i have done this method 1 time and it might be the best way to lap tjet gears. " rubabubdub gears in da tub" try it n let us know what you think!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep, I do almost the same thing with a setup in the Mini-mill, I dont put the arm in, instead I have a dummy shaft with the pinion gear that I plan on using installed and the shaft exits the bottom of the chassis and is chucked up in the mill head. I also install the axle and the crown gear and lap them at the same time. I can set it and walk away, with my tub/jig mounted in the vice I know the jackshaft is truly vertical and aligned with the mill head, and I have all the power I need, as well as speed control, it turns out some nice smooth gear sets.

Boosted


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't always lap my gears... but when I do, I prefer banana orange medley!! :lol:

Great idea JoeG!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

ahhhh this was just quick n easy!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe so, but regardless it gets the job done.

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

nice idea

I just drop my car in the cutting fluid and let her run!


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

My gears lapped your gears!!


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

I used to have a break in box like this, also swipped from BRP's webpage. I noticed that it did make for smooth running chassis. But the idler grear would ride up on the post against the top plate clamp. Then I flipped the chassis over so it would brake in right side up. The idler gear than began to stay off the top plate clamp. thus resualting in an even faster/smoother chassis. True story.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yep same reason I lap mine in the correct orientation

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

and does not hurt your tongue??

LOL

At this point and time, I find that the RTHO gears simply provide the best performance. 

but for the slower cars, I still use my tub


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Agreed on the RTHO gear sets, it takes a long time to measure individual gears and find a complete set of gears that are truly round and with the hole correctly drilled in the middle.

Boosted


----------

